# WIe bedienen ich meinen HTPC am Besten



## ZeroKool1988 (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mit meinen ersten HTPC zusammengestellt- die Teile kommen in den nächsten Tage 

Auf dem HTPC sollen keine Daten gelagert werden, deswegen nur eine SSD mit 64 gb.

M.E ist eine Media-Software XBMC nicht sinnvoll, da ich wie gesgt auf keine lokalen Pfade zugreifen möchte.

WIe steuere ich also das Ganze - ist eine Tastatur mit Trackball vll die beste Lösung ?

AUßerdem noch eine Frage zum TV-Tuner. Ist ist besser die DVB-T-Antenn an den TV zu schließen oder noch eine TV-Karte zu kaufen

Danke !


----------



## Lee (21. Februar 2012)

Ich würde dir zu einer Fernbedienung raten, es sei denn du brauchst unbedingt eine Tastatur. Viele Fernbedienungen haben auch eine Art "Mauspad" mit der man noch zusätzlich einen Mauszeiger steuern kann. 
Im übrigen können viele Media Center Programme auch auf Netzwerkpfade zugreifen, wenn es das ist, was du möchtest. Wenn du natürlich online Angebote nutzen möchtest wäre eine Maus/Tastatur Lösung wohl die bessere Wahl. Es spricht aber auch nichts dagegen beides zu verwenden.


----------



## Heretic (21. Februar 2012)

Wenn du eine All-in-One lösung willst. Kannst du die Antenne mittels "Adapter + Software" auch am PC anschließen , das geht alles ohne Probleme.

Bei der Steuerung würde es sich anbieten eine Fernbedienung einzuplanen oder wie von dir vorgeschlagen einen Trackball.

Windows 7 verfügt über ein eigenständiges Media Center. Dort kann man schon viele Dinge machen wie Fernseh kucken , Musik höhren usw.

mfg Heretic


----------



## mrwuff (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

die Frage ist was soll dein HTPC für Features besitzen? Was soll er können?



TV Aufnahmen?
TV Aufnahmen und TV gleichzeitig auf einem anderen Programm?
TV Quelle? (DVB-S / T / C)
Blue Ray wiedergabe?
IP-TV (bist de bei der Telekom?)
Internet Radio?
Satellitenradio?
Ich verwende eine Logitech dinovo MiniLogitech DE - Logitech diNovo Mini (bei eBay mit etwas glück so ~50€)
Klein, fein und der Akku hält ~nen Monat! Finde ich persöhnlich better as a normale Fernbedienung (habe ich auch)

XBMC ist eine feine Sache!!! Das Windows Media-Center jedoch auch. (Das WMC ist einfacher einzurichten, läuft stabiler...) XBMC hat dafür aus Technischer Sicht paar geile Features z.B. TV Server Card MApping usw.


----------



## Supeq (21. Februar 2012)

Logitech K400 Tastatur schnurlos schwarz mit Touchpad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör is super für HTPC´s^^

Übrigens kann mit XBCM auch auf Netzwerkpfade zugreifen, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (21. Februar 2012)

Das ging ja schnelle.

Ich möchte in jedem Fall Flash-Videos online schauen, also ist eine Tastatur eigentlich ein Muss !

Ich habe den DVB-Viewer - würde sich also anbieten über den HTPC fern zu schauen oder ?

Die LOgitech diNovo sieht echt schick und praktisch aus.

Ist denn XBMC wirklich sinnvoll, wenn ich sowie nur über externe FEstplatten und USB-Stick aud die Daten zugreife ?

Noch etwas : Kann es zu Übertragungsproblemen kommen (z.B: ruckeln), wenn ich Filme (Vor allem 1080p) direkt über USB abspiele ?


----------



## blackout24 (21. Februar 2012)

Mit XMBC kannste doch auch simpel Netzwerkfreigaben aufrufen und streamen, alle anderen Quellen natürlich genau so einfach.
Live TV gucken geht auch. HOW-TO:Watch TV in XBMC - XBMC

Wenn du Kabelanschluss zu Hause hast wäre es natürlich naheliegend eine DVB-C Karte einzubauen.

Zugriff würde ich über RDP (falls ein Windows System wird) oder ein schlanken VNC Server machen und dann gegebenfalls mit Smartphone oder Tablet drauf. Wäre nur meine erste Idee habe das selbst noch nie probiert.


----------



## mrwuff (21. Februar 2012)

ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe den DVB-Viewer - würde sich also anbieten über den HTPC fern zu schauen oder ?



Wenn du vernünftige TV Karte suchst HDTV Karten für Mediacenter - Digital Devices Distribution UG (haftungsbeschränkt)



ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> Ist denn XBMC wirklich sinnvoll, wenn ich sowie nur über externe FEstplatten und USB-Stick aud die Daten zugreife ?



Ja auf jedenfall, XBMC "merkt" sich die eingestellten Pfade. Spielt wunderbar .mkv ab und legt (wenn du wolle) auch Filmdatenbanken an und ladet die Cover´s runter. Die Pfade kannst du in Kategorien wie Serien, Aufnahmen, Filme, Musik, Bilder etc. festlegen.


Zur Fernbedienung noch was:
Das WMC oder XBMC kann man Hammergeil auch per Android bzw. I-Phone/Pad steuern. Gibts offizielle APP´s für.
Mein XBMC Media-Center benutze ich am liebsten über die APP, wenn ich mal was schreiben muss, nehme ich die DeNovo Mini 



ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> Noch etwas : Kann es zu Übertragungsproblemen kommen (z.B: ruckeln), wenn ich Filme (Vor allem 1080p) direkt über USB abspiele ?


Wenn du nur 1 USB Gerät "Aktiv" verwendest während du über USB HD MAterial  schaust kein Thema! Bei USB3 sowieso kein Thema


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (21. Februar 2012)

Danke für die tollen Tipps !

Welche Abspielsoftware könnt ihr mir empfehlen, bzw. ist XBMC so gut,d ass ich kein Power DVD o-ö. brauche ?

Brauche ich eine COdec-Sammlung und sind Viedeoupscaling-Programme sinnvoll und wenn ja welche gibt es

Ich merkt ich fange ganz unten an ;


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (21. Februar 2012)

Nochwas - ich habe den DVB-Viewer, wie steht der eigentlich im Gegensatz zu Power DVD ?


----------



## blackout24 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mir DVDs sowieso einfach auf die Festplatte ziehen und auf ne extra Festplatte damit und die einhängen. Optische Medien sind total überholt.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (21. Februar 2012)

DVD meinte ich damit auch nichtr 



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir DVDs sowieso einfach auf die Festplatte ziehen und auf ne extra Festplatte damit und die einhängen. Optische Medien sind total überholt.


----------



## mrwuff (21. Februar 2012)

ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> Nochwas - ich habe den DVB-Viewer, wie steht der eigentlich im Gegensatz zu Power DVD ?


 
Probier´s aus 

Also ich bin von dieser SOftware total überzeugt und verwende sie seit Jahren.
World's Leading Blu-ray 3D Player Software - ArcSoft TotalMedia Theatre 5


----------



## Andersenx (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich hier eben mal eine frage stelle, weil hier grad auch über XMBC geredet wird.
Also ich würde dir die K400 ans Herz legen hab ich selber und bin super zufrieden.

So nun meine frage ich nutze auch das XMBC und spiele damit MKV fils ab, jedoch habe ich kleine ruckler ab und zu mal sonst läuft der film flüssig, ist bestimmt eine einstellungssache, vieleicht könnt ihr mir sagen welche .
Oder könnte es daran liegen das ich die mkv fils über Netzwerk Streame und da kleine ruckler enstehen können ?


----------



## Spone (22. Februar 2012)

ich würde dir auch definitiv zu xbmc raten, als fernbedienung sind die logitech harmony remotes eigentlich die erste wahl


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (22. Februar 2012)

ja wie geil, die teile sind auf dem weg, nervig, das es keinen online-store gab, der mehr oder weniger alles angeboten hat.

habe mir die k400 und logitech harmony 300 bestellt. kann ich die fernbed. des philips-tv durch die harmony ersetzen ?


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (22. Februar 2012)

kann ich eigentlich in xbmc andere software , wie z.b. dvb viewer für tv oder power dvd für filme einbinden ?


----------



## Spone (22. Februar 2012)

google mal nach advanced launcher, damit lässt sich noch eine menge anstellen
so hab ich selber auch power dvd ins menü verlinkt


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (24. Februar 2012)

Also die Komponenten sind soweit zusammengebaut. Avatar per USB-Festplatte abgespielt und hatte alle ca. 15 Sekunden Ruckler. Was könnte der Grund sein ? Ist die CPU unterdimensioniert ?

AMD A6-3500 @ Stock
Scythe Big Shuriken 2
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]*Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H FM1 
*[/FONT]4GB-Kit G-Skill 1333
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W
Crucial M4 Slim 64GB
LiteOn iHOS104
LianLi PC-C37B

TotalMedia Theater5


----------



## eUncle (25. Februar 2012)

mrwuff schrieb:


> Wenn du vernünftige TV Karte suchst Mein XBMC Media-Center benutze ich am liebsten über die APP




Entschuldigt mich, wenn ich dazwischen funke, aber ich hab dazu ne Frage:
Mit welcher App steuerst du xbmc? Welches OS hast du auf dem Handy? Android? Und dann über Bluetooth oder wie genau funktioniert das?
Danke!


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (25. Februar 2012)

OK ich versteh's nicht - bei manchen Szenen in Avatar 1080p gibt es Ruckler, immer an den gleichen Stellen.

CPU-Auslastung bei durchschnittlich 35 %, GPU-Auslastung lt. GPU-Z bei ungefähr 20 % - was mache ich falsch ?

War außerdem auf der AMD-Seite und es gibt keinen Treiber für den A6-3500.

BIN AM VERZWEIFELN !!!


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2012)

Die Ruckler können durchaus von der knappen USB Verbindung kommen. Da hilft nur vorher rüber schaufeln. Nutzt du denn USB 3.0?


> War außerdem auf der AMD-Seite und es gibt keinen Treiber für den A6-3500.


Der CPU Teil braucht ja auch keine Treiber.
Die GPU funktioniert afaik mit den normalen Catalyst Treibern.


> Mit welcher App steuerst du xbmc? Welches OS hast du auf dem Handy? Android? Und dann über Bluetooth oder wie genau funktioniert das?
> Danke!


Ich denke er wird eine andere Lösung haben, aber was ich nutze ist Unified Remote. Das läuft wahlweise über WLAN oder Bluetooth(wobei ich bei ersterem weniger Verbindungsprobleme habe), allerdings wohl nur mit Windows+Android. Damit lassen sich auf dem Handy verschiedene Eingabegeräte, von Maus+Tastatur bis MC-Fernbedinung simulieren.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (25. Februar 2012)

Schon probiert keine Änderung



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Ruckler können durchaus von der knappen USB Verbindung kommen. Da hilft nur vorher rüber schaufeln. Nutzt du denn USB 3.0?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

